# R I P --" Drake"



## mlandrum (Aug 11, 2019)

Drake was hit by a vehicle last night. What a flusher, retriever and companion he was. This ole Vet has lost his best?


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2019)

My Condolences !


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Aug 11, 2019)

So sorry to hear this.
I could tell how much you cherished him with many recent threads.
The color change from a puppy was a first for me.
Now he’s just closer to the birds.
R.I.P. Drake.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 11, 2019)

That's a tough one, my condolences.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2019)

I`m sorry to hear that, Preacher. My regrets.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 11, 2019)

Dang Preacher, I hate to hear this.  We've watched Drake grow up.  Sorry for you loss.  We all know how it feels.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 11, 2019)

Sir, you have my deepest empathy on the loss of your friend.
I hope the good memories will sustain as you work through the sadness of the loss.
I been there, it hurts.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 11, 2019)

So very sorry!


----------



## Beagler (Aug 11, 2019)

Sorry for your loss, Preacher


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 11, 2019)

That is a hard thing. A while back I posted a pic of me and the pointer that helped Dad raise me.  I still have the name tag from his collar.  A dog is very hard to lose, a great dog especially so.  I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 11, 2019)

Man I sure hate to hear that. They sure have a way of working into our hearts. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 11, 2019)

Sorry my friend. They are like family so I know how you feel


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2019)

Dang, just dang.  I like dogs more than people.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 11, 2019)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 11, 2019)

Sorry to hear this, great dogs are always with us..we all can feel for you...hope you heal soon...


----------



## coachdoug87 (Aug 11, 2019)

Sorry to hear that. I have always enjoyed reading about your hunts.seemed like a great dog.


----------



## GLS (Aug 11, 2019)

Terrible news.  Aside from our two legged family members, there are none more dear to our hearts than these creatures.  As Will Rogers said, if they don't allow dogs into heaven I want to go where they go.  Gil


----------



## dawg (Aug 11, 2019)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Aug 11, 2019)

Sorry for your loss. My bird dog/blood dog/road dog of 14 and a half years died back in April. I buried him next to the tree I like to hunt close to my house. I've been back there more this year than any other years in the past. I'm getting it ready for hunting season. "Link"  loved them woods


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 11, 2019)

Man I hate to hear this. Condolences Sir


----------



## shawnrice (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear this Preacher .


----------



## ddavis1120 (Aug 11, 2019)

I hate to hear that.  While he left way too early; he left you some very fond memories.  Hunt'em up Drake!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 11, 2019)

So sorry to hear this!


----------



## MFOSTER (Aug 11, 2019)

Sorry to hear preacher R.I.P. Drake


----------



## Rebel's Dad (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  I've enjoyed your adventures with him.

It's terrible to lose one so young to an accident like that.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 11, 2019)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ugajay (Aug 11, 2019)

Wow preacher. Hate to hear of your loss. My condolences. Good dogs are like family and I know you're tore up about it


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks fellows- "Good Night" Drake!


----------



## mayoung (Aug 11, 2019)

Sorry Sir, it’s tough to loose them


----------



## antharper (Aug 11, 2019)

Dang just dang .... I enjoyed seeing all of your post so much and drake was in all of them , I know he was one fine 4 legged friend that u loved and took great care of and I could tell he enjoyed making u proud , sorry for your loss , he’ll never be replaced !


----------



## Killinstuff (Aug 12, 2019)

Heart breaking news .


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 12, 2019)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Lightnrod (Aug 12, 2019)

Sorry for your loss. You could tell how much he meant to you from all your posts. He will not be forgotten.


----------



## Beagles N Boykins (Aug 12, 2019)

Preacher I hate to hear about Drake. Dogs become family and hunting buddies. I’ve always been a beagle runner even bought a blue tick female from you 9-10 years ago who has become my wife’s favorite and sleeps in the bed with us. I followed you on here and when you got Drake and it got me interested in flush dogs. I ended up with a Boykin and he’s the best hunting buddy ever. 

You and your dogs have had impact on many more hunters than you realize. Thank you from Rance(avatar) and Murphy and myself. RIP Drake


----------



## Beagle Stace (Aug 12, 2019)

So sorry for your loss preacher. Just cherish the memories and the life you gave Drake.


----------



## mattuga (Aug 12, 2019)

Dang, that is tough to hear Preacher.  Prayers your way.


----------



## Foster (Aug 12, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your buddy Preacher. I'll give my pup an extra scratchin' tonight in Drakes honor. Thanks for all the stories and pictures, it soothes the soul.


----------



## 7dawg9 (Aug 12, 2019)

Preacher, sorry for your loss. Drake was like one of the GON family.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 12, 2019)

Sorry to hear. Always enjoyed your post with him. He was obviously special to you.


----------



## Raybo1 (Aug 13, 2019)

Wow! Preacher I'm sorry for your loss. I know Drake was like a son.  He will be dearly missed. Give me a call when you get a chance.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 13, 2019)

Heartbreaking news ... So sorry for ur loss ..


----------



## Turkeytider (Aug 13, 2019)

Somebody once said that when asked what was the worst part of owning ( and being owned by ) a dog, his answer was, " Saying goodbye". No truer words. Maybe it`s good that it breaks our hearts so. It shows God that at least we still have the capacity to cherish and recognize pure, complete and uncomplicated love. Sharing life with a dog is one of the most beautiful, and terrible, things we can experience. Personally, I wouldn`t trade a minute of the time I`ve had with my hunting dogs and mutts too. Condolences on your loss.


----------



## FOLES55 (Aug 13, 2019)

Going to miss seeing drake with all those birds this year. RIP Drake


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 13, 2019)

I am truly sorry to read about Drake. My dogs mean a great deal to me,as I'm sure he did to you. When you are ready get you another dog,that's what I would do. Once again I know you're suffering with your loss.


----------



## NUTT (Aug 13, 2019)

Drake was a fine dog! 
Enjoyed all the threads over the last bit. God Bless you my friend!


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sorry for your loss, I have enjoyed watching him grow from a pup to a fine hunting dog. My condolences to you sir.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 15, 2019)

Hate to read this. Sorry for you loss


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 17, 2019)

Turkeytider said:


> Somebody once said that when asked what was the worst part of owning ( and being owned by ) a dog, his answer was, " Saying goodbye". No truer words. Maybe it`s good that it breaks our hearts so. It shows God that at least we still have the capacity to cherish and recognize pure, complete and uncomplicated love. Sharing life with a dog is one of the most beautiful, and terrible, things we can experience. Personally, I wouldn`t trade a minute of the time I`ve had with my hunting dogs and mutts too. Condolences on your loss.



I didn't get to tell Drake good by.


----------



## JKat81 (Aug 17, 2019)

Turkeytider said:


> Somebody once said that when asked what was the worst part of owning ( and being owned by ) a dog, his answer was, " Saying goodbye". No truer words. Maybe it`s good that it breaks our hearts so. It shows God that at least we still have the capacity to cherish and recognize pure, complete and uncomplicated love. Sharing life with a dog is one of the most beautiful, and terrible, things we can experience. Personally, I wouldn`t trade a minute of the time I`ve had with my hunting dogs and mutts too. Condolences on your loss.


You nailed it my friend. My viewpoint on dogs changed after I had children, but there is a Brittany named Hank and a Lab named Cash that I think about every single day. Every day.


----------



## asc (Aug 18, 2019)

Sorry to hear sir, I enjoyed y'alls adventures..


----------



## goose buster (Aug 19, 2019)

So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Aug 19, 2019)

RIP Drake, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## doublebarrel (Aug 20, 2019)

God Bless you preacher. BB


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 20, 2019)

Truly great dogs are 1 in a million. Hate to hear it. Read and saw alot of the pics over the years.


----------



## Turkeytider (Aug 20, 2019)

Semi-Pro said:


> *Truly great dogs* *are 1 in a million*. Hate to hear it. Read and saw alot of the pics over the years.



I know what you meant, S-P, but personally I would have to struggle not to find something that was "great " about each and every dog that`s been in my life during my 71 years on the planet. Each one was a gift.


----------

